# Jonathan Harvey music celestial, atmospheric ,in the line of Georges Crumbs



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I drawn a paralele between these two, there of the same sonic sphere or universe, take Crumbs madrigals or makrokosmos and Jonathan Harvey :Angels ,Ashe dance black,Mahari.

Have you drawn these same paralel blue print spectralism, isolationism, expressive music, love both of them, on my top list modernists for sur on a list of 10 per se.

please enjoy the sun :tiphat:
Yah summer here , in my hometown warm weather hmm hmm jesus this is nice hey and wwork out do fast walking too, cardio work out good for the legs and everything,i happen to lift weight not a bad thing either,oh dear summer time bring me the magic thee uter best of it..


----------

